# neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen



## albifisch (14. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,
bin zwar schon lange im Forum angemeldet, aber war bis jetzt nur immer stiller Mitleser. Möchte mich nur kurz vorstellen. Bin 49 Jahre alt, verheiratet und habe zwei Kinder.
Bin Schwedenfan und natürlich Angler, am liebsten vom Boot aus.Ich lebte von Leihbooten und besitze
 seit 16 Jahren eine kleine Nusschale(Banana-Boot)mit E-Motor, Aber eben nur bei Ententeichwetter zu gebrauchen. Und leider auf meinem Lieblingsgewässer der Elbe viel zu gefährlich.
Die Zeit ist nun reif für ein vernünftiges Angelboot. 

So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen.
Ich möchte mir ein neues Aluboot aus Schweden mitbringen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung was man dabei beachten muss. Schweden ist EU-Land also Zoll dürfte da kein Thema sein.
Aber wie verhält es sich mit der Mehrwertsteuer ?
Mein Bekannter der in Schweden wohnt,ist, was Boote betrifft Großabnehmer. Er würde also einen besseren Preis bekommen.
Aber der Kaufvertrag und die Rechnung sollten schon auf meinem Namen laufen wenn ich das Boot nach Deutschland einführe. Hat jemand ein Tip wie man das legal hinkriegt.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Blaupause (15. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum! 

Bezüglich der Mehrwertsteuer musst du nur nachweisen können, dass die Steuer einmal in der EU entrichtet wurde. Also einfach Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Steuer geben lassen (entweder Rechnung Hersteller -> dein Großhändler oder Rechnung dein Großhändler -> dich) und fertig. 

Falls du keinen Nachweis über die gezahlte Mwst. bekommst, verjährt der Anspruch des Fiskus auf eine eventuelle Nachzahlung in Deutschland 3 Jahre nach Kaufdatum, glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben... Diese Info aber ohne Gewähr.

Zoll fällt bei der Einfuhr nach D natürlich nicht an. 

CE-Bescheinigung (Konformitätsbescheinigung) geben lassen, ist Pflicht für alle Boote mit Bj > 1998.

Was für ein Aluboot willst du denn kaufen?


----------



## Torskfisk (15. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Moin Moin und herzlich willkommen im Board!#h
Davon ausgehend, dass dein (neues) Boot unter 7,50 Meter lang ist, brauchst du nur die Bescheinigung über gezahlte MwSt./USt.. Sollte es klappen, allzeit Gute Fahrt und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.#6


----------



## Bronni (15. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Erkundige Dich mal, ob Du Dir die Umsatzsteuer in Schweden erstatten lassen kannst. Die Umsatzsteuer liegt m.W. in Schweden bei 25%, bei der Einfuhr in Deutschland müsstest Du dann „nur“ 19% bezahlen. Könnte sich lohnen.


----------



## Torskfisk (15. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

gilt nur für Neufahrzeuge und bei Wasserfahrzeugen erst über 7,50 Meter ansonsten gilt der Steuersatz des Erwerberlandes.
Ferner müssten zum Kaufpreis dann noch die Transportkosten bis zur Grenze berechnet werden, da gehen die 6% ganz schnell bei drauf....


----------



## albifisch (15. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Also erstmal danke für eure Antworten.
Das Boot soll ein Linder Catch werden. Ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber das ist für mich eine Ivestition fürs Leben.
Ich beschäftige mich schon 15 Jahre mit dem Thema Aluboote, und ich glaube jetzt für meine Bedürfnisse das optimale gefunden zu haben.
Was die Mehrwertsteuer betrifft , habe ich gehört das ich die auch in Deutschland entrichten kann , wenn ich ein Neuboot kaufe.
ja das wäre eine Ersparnis von 6%.
Und die Transportkosten halten sich auch in grenzen, da ich ja sowieso jedes Jahr nach Schweden fahre in Urlaub, dann bringe ichs gleich mit.
Trailer nehme ich von Deutschland schon mit.


----------



## Andy007 (15. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Mal so am Rande gefragt: wieviel günstiger ist den der Preis in Schweden für so ein Boot???


----------



## albifisch (15. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Ja soviel günstiger sicherlich auch nicht.
Das einzige wären vielleicht die Frachtkosten die ein deutscher Händler hier auf den Preis draufschlagen würde.
Und da mein guter Bekannter aus Schweden ja Großabnehmer ist,
bekommt er sowieso mehr Rabatt. Aber die genauen preise hab ich auch noch nicht.
Davon unabhängig gibt es in den Wintermonaten Dezember, Januar sowieso Höhere Rabatte. Sicherlich auch in Deutschland Gang und Gebe.


----------



## Hohensinn (16. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Nur zur Info, bei Neuboote bis 7,5m wird die MwSt. in den Land bezahlt wo sie gekauft werden. Boote die größer 7,5m sind kann man die MwSt. im Kaufland abziehen und in Deutschland nachzahlen! Wie genau das geht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich selber das noch nicht gemacht habe.


----------



## albifisch (16. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Ja selbst mein örtliches Finanzamt ist mit diesem Thema überfordert. #c
Die müssen auch erst nachschlagen , und werden mich dann benachrichtigen.
Mal schauen was da rauskommt|rolleyes

Gruß 
Albifisch


----------



## Andy007 (16. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Frag doch einfach beim Zoll nach. Die haben da mehr Erfahrung mit als dein örtliches Finanzamt. Würd ich zumindest so machen....

Und Danke für deine Info zum Bootspreis in S


----------



## albifisch (16. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Ja war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber der Zoll will mit dieser Geschichte nichts zu tun haben. Begründung : Schweden ist EU-Land.
Ich soll mich doch bitte ans Finanzamt wenden.|uhoh:

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## Dermeineeine (16. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Hab den Fred heute auf der Arbeit schon gelesen, konnte aber nicht antworten. Das was du vorhast nenn sich innergemeinschaftlicher Erwerb.

Der Zoll hat dazu folgendes veröffentlicht:
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Steuern/Einfuhrumsatzsteuer/Innergemeinschaftliche-Lieferung/Innergemeinschaftlicher-Erwerb-neuer-Fahrzeuge/innergemeinschaftlicher-erwerb-neuer-fahrzeuge_node.html

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Wenn du noch weiter Fragen hast, gerne per PN. Ich bin Buchhalter in einem Autohaus und habe fast täglich mit Fahrzeuglieferungen in die EU und ins EU-Ausland zu tun.

PS: Ich habe im Kopf, dass man über das ElsterFormular oder ElsterOnline den Erwerb eines Fahrzeuges melden kann. Ich schaue morgen auf der Arbeit mal nach, aber vielleicht kann das ja jemand anders schneller nachsehen.

Edit: Frag dein Finanzamt nach dem "Formular Fahrzeugeinzelbesteuerung". So heißt das.


----------



## albifisch (16. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Danke Dermeineeine,
aber dann stimmts wohl doch , das man nur Neuboote über 7,5 Meter länge Mwst.technisch in Deutschland belasten kann.
Das heist für mich , ich muss die Mwst. in Schweden entrichten also 25% ?
Aber auf den Bescheid vom Finanzamt warte ich trotzdem noch.
Vielleicht hab ich auch nur ein Denkfehler.#q


----------



## Dermeineeine (17. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Du kannst auf jeden Fall folgendes versuchen:

Rechnung aus Schweden mit dort gültiger MwSt.
Verbringung des Bootes nach D.
Versteuerung in D.nach Fahrzeugeinzelbesteuerung.
Dann mittels Registrierung deines Bootes in D. den Nachweis zur Verbringung des Bootes nach D. an den Verkäufer/Händler schicken, dann sollte er deine Rechnung korrigieren und steuerfrei schreiben. Und deine zuviel gezahlte MwSt. zurückerstatten. Für den Verkäufer ist das dann eine steuerfreie innergemeinschaftliche Lieferung an Abnehmer ohne USt-ID.

Ist halt die Frage, ob dein Finanzamt ein Fahrzeugeinzelbesteuerung ablehnt weil Boot unter 7,50m.

PS: alle Angaben sind natürlich ohne Gewähr.


----------



## albifisch (17. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Habe gerade vom Finanzamt bescheid bekommen das ich das Boot in Schweden besteuern muss. Weil kleiner als 7,5m.#d


----------



## Andy007 (17. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*



albifisch schrieb:


> Habe gerade vom Finanzamt bescheid bekommen das ich das Boot in Schweden besteuern muss. Weil kleiner als 7,5m.#d



Puhhhh, ob`s sich dann noch wirklich lohnt lohnt???? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hohensinn (18. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Hab ich doch geschrieben, glaubt mir wieder keiner!  Neuboote werden dann nicht unbedingt viel günstiger werden! Schau mal bei gebrauchten Booten. Zum Beispiel auf Blocket.se! Da ist die Auswahl nicht schlecht, vor allem Aluboote! Silver, Buster,...


----------



## albifisch (18. September 2015)

*AW: neues Aluboot in Schweden Kaufen*

Sorry Hohensinn,
ich habs verdrängt, ich wollte positiv denken.
Und noch mehrere Meinungen einholen.
Das Linder Catch was ich mir zulegen will habe ich noch nirgends als Gebrauchtboot gefunden. Und schon garnicht das neue modifizierte Modell von 2014, das noch einige Verbesserungen zum Vorgängermodell aufweist.
Trotzdem Danke
Gruß
Albifisch


----------

